# <h:form id=". wie kommt man an diese Id?



## number8 (21. Jun 2007)

Hallo.
Man kann ja in der jsp für das formular eine id vergeben. Nun benötige ich diese id im "Java-Bereich". Wie komme ich da ran? Über den Faces Context? Wie?


----------



## HLX (22. Jun 2007)

Mit FacesContext.getExternalContext() kommst du zuminsted an den Request und damit vermutlich auch ans Formular. Ich schätze mit der Id wird das Formular als Attribut an Request oder Session gebunden.


----------



## number8 (22. Jun 2007)

Dankeschön.
Habe ein UIComponent Objekt verwendet und dann component.getParent().getId(). So gehts auch.


----------

